
Ask HN: Should I drop out for an online CS degree? - throwaway19123
My current university is less than challenging and has a lot of Mickey Mouse courses that teach buzzwords like AI and integrated data platforms (in the first semester!) without actually talking about implementation or even the theory behind them. I don’t think I’ll get a lot of value in the next few years.<p>I have the option of starting the BSc Computer Science program by the University of London partnered with Coursera. The curriculum seems more standard and the online delivery will free up a lot of time for self study.<p>Will the choice of either matter in the long run? Is it worth taking the gamble of an online degree with the potential payoff of learning much more?
======
ThrowawayR2
That really depends. If you think you want to pursue a career track that is
going to requires you to learn CS well (FAANG job or a specialization like DSP
or data science), then it's a good investment. If you plan to be just an run-
of-the-mill frontend or backend web dev, the consensus on HN seems to be that
the quality of your education won't matter much one way or another.

